# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu > [SOLVED] Webcam Seems To Work Fine But Noone Can See Me On Omegle.

## cajuuh

My webcam works fine, it works on cheese on skype everything, but on cameroid it stays blank and on omegle nobody can see me...I believe it is a problem on flash palyer or something but well i'm a newbie.

----------


## LowSky

Right click on the flash window and set it to use your camera.

----------


## cajuuh

well just tried it, same problem..another problem appears today, i try to click on allow in the flash box and it does not work.

----------


## no2498

you can do your settings here
for the sites you use
click allow and remember
http://www.macromedia.com/support/do...manager07.html

some times fire fox wont let you in some sites
try it with opera
http://www.opera.com/download/

you can get it in a deb file

----------


## no2498

only set the sites you use leave every thing else alone

----------


## cajuuh

don't work, but it happens to a lot of people, i'm starting to believe it is a site problem well, gonna set resolved.. :Smile:

----------


## no2498

you may only need a flash update

----------

